# Hackintosh Convertion



## drru.zip (Nov 8, 2022)

Im thinking of turning my PC into a hackintosh if possible. Mostly since it seems like a fun thing to do. 
Im wondering if its possible to do with my current hardware. 
I9-12900KF
AMD 6950XT
Gigabyte Aorus Pro Z690 DDR5
DDR5 RAM


----------



## skizzo (Nov 8, 2022)

I recommend to go to a forum that is dedicated to talking about hackintosh. www.tonymacx86.com besides myself, I've seen like maybe 5 ppl tops over the last ~5 years discuss hackintosh on here. and I'm too out of the loop to likely give any _good_ advice on if that is compatible with what version of macOS. I stopped paying attention to details in the Catalina 10.15 era


----------



## drru.zip (Nov 8, 2022)

skizzo said:


> I recommend to go to a forum that is dedicated to talking about hackintosh. www.tonymacx86.com besides myself, I've seen like maybe 5 ppl tops over the last ~5 years discuss hackintosh on here. and I'm too out of the loop to likely give any _good_ advice on if that is compatible with what version of macOS. I stopped paying attention to details in the Catalina 10.15 era


Ah okey thanks!


----------

